# Rossi & Foosah at the Farm



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

I guess that I will have to shower these two, at least 5 times to remove all mud and earth from them !!!

I cant barely move my legs, they made me run all day long. My feets ? OMG... I guess, these two, needs a girlfriend urgently. too many energy for a puppy...


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

LMAO dakar. You need a treadmill to put Rossi and Foosah on while you soak your aching feet, LOL. Thanks for the new pictures of the both of them.

Joe


----------



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

jttar said:


> LMAO dakar. You need a treadmill to put Rossi and Foosah on while you soak your aching feet, LOL. Thanks for the new pictures of the both of them.
> 
> Joe


Joe,

I can't feel my legs... These 2 run too much and fast. I've just released a little boar on the same field segment with them... NEVER will do that... they get crazy. lol

Just ordered two garmin collars. I will let them fly solo !


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Would have loved to see the two of them hot on the trail of that little boar. LOL. Give us some pictures with those new Garmin collars please. 

Joe


----------

